# Is it safe to purchase cypress mulch from home depot?



## Graham Alexander (Feb 27, 2014)

It is extremely expensive to buy large amounts of "Forest Floor" at the pet store and i was wondering if the cypress mulch available at home depot is safe for tegu, i.e. parasites.


----------



## Michael Soto (Feb 27, 2014)

just make sure its pure cypress mulch alot of the stuff on the market is blends... I get mine from Ace hardware. They carry a brand that sells 100% cypress mulch.


----------



## Graham Alexander (Feb 27, 2014)

Alright, thanks Michael!


----------



## Graham Alexander (Feb 27, 2014)

Moderator - You can close this thread.


----------

